# Cheers to INFRNL



## KentuckyMike (Oct 10, 2017)

I recently bought a light from INFRNL. Communication was quick and friendly, the item was shipped the next day, and the item was exactly as described.

I wouldn’t hesitate to do business with him again or to recommend him to anyone.

Thanks again, my friend!


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 10, 2017)

I had a good transaction as well. A+


----------



## xdayv (Oct 10, 2017)

Great guy to deal with.


----------



## INFRNL (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks guys, 
I appreciate it and I really try my best. I didn't realize this place existed


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 5, 2017)

Bump! I also did not realize that this place existed. Earlier this year, I had an 18650 related fire in my home, which, thankfully, was extinguished before any real damage was done. However, I lost a battery charger and about $100 worth of cells. INFRNL kindly and without solicitation mailed me a new battery charger and a care package full of the right cells!

Nice guy, good friend. I'd do business with him anytime!


----------



## autogiro (Nov 6, 2017)

Met him in person this week. 
Bought a darn nice light at a very fair price.
Stand up guy!
Auto


----------



## xdayv (Feb 28, 2018)

*Extra Cheers to INFRNL*

Well, I know you guys know this already. Just to reiterate --> cool  guy, die-hard Malkoff fan and a great contributor to the community... especially with the different runtime tests and graphs** he shared to us, invaluable!! Helped me when I was on a dilemma which one to get - M61T or M61HOT. His runtime graphs showed full runtime on both Li-ion and primaries. It's not easy to do these tests to begin with... a lot of patience, time and efforts are in place to make this happen.

**refer to: Thread: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2

:twothumbs


----------



## archimedes (Aug 20, 2018)

... (merged) ...


----------



## Dvmx89 (Oct 25, 2018)

I also had a very good transaction with INFRNL.
recently bought a hds rotary from him.
Took his time to answer all my questions,about the light and shipping to The Netherlands.
Item was shipped within a few hours after buying.
Just recieved the rotary today,as good as new and came with a extra battery.

Would not hesitate to buy again from INFRNL!


----------



## greatscoot (Nov 16, 2019)

Another cheer for INFRNL. In addition to all the run time testing he has done for all of us, I recently posted that I had missed out on an HDS special run. A couple of minutes later I received a PM form INFRNL stating that he had one and wanted to know if I was still interested. A few messages later and that beauty is on it's way to me.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2019)

That's what CPF is all about ... :goodjob:


----------

